#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-15
<tsdgeos> Saviq: how do you capture the dvb streams? i need a "better" rct stream since the one i have has no info_links
<tsdgeos> that is the "hard" part
<Saviq> tsdgeos, I used gstreamer for that
<tsdgeos> dvbsrc ?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, yes, and filesink
<tsdgeos> do oyu have the command line at hand?
<Saviq> tsdgeos, `gst-launch-0.10 dvbsrc name=dvbsrc frequency=xxx000000 bandwidth=x adapter=0 frontend=0 ! filesink location=stream.ts` should work
<tsdgeos> awesome
<Saviq> you can drop the name=dvbsrc
<Saviq> tsdgeos, but TBH I doubt you'll get anything better than BBC sends
<tsdgeos> Saviq: should bandwidth be 8, 8Mhz, 8000000 ?
<tsdgeos> 8
<tsdgeos> otherwise it complains :D
 * tsdgeos looks at how fast the .ts file grows
<tsdgeos> and complains about all that information going through him all the time
<Saviq> tsdgeos, 3 is AUTO, so should be fine, IIUC 8 shouldn't work ;)
<tsdgeos> it worked :D
<tsdgeos> yeah didn't get any rct info here
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-16
<bobweaver> Hello there I have a question about Ubuntu tv Not sure if everything is installed correct could you take a look http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q1rWMnXTYw    thanks
<bobweaver> It seems to be nothing like this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBg9dqyhpXI&feature=related
<tsdgeos> you installed the lens
<tsdgeos> but not the shell
<bobweaver> ah thanks I am getting error when configuring with cmake
<bobweaver> lots of them like can not find "nux-something" or "unity-core-4.0" I tried too switch that out with libunity-5.5.0 but then it can not find that
<bobweaver> going to try from 11.10
<bobweaver> It is Working !  I am v.happy right now
<tsdgeos> :-)
<bobweaver> How do I get my videos to show up so I can watch in ubuntu tv or is that not possible yet ?
<bobweaver> I keep on getting warnings and the video lens is not showing up http://imagebin.org/212582 <~picture of warnings
<jhodapp> bobweaver: can you get any videos to play at all, even the stock ones? You placed your videos in ~/Videos right?
<bobweaver> Nothing
<bobweaver> yeah videos are in videos folder there is a glitch that happens I will try to capture and post to youtube brb
<bobweaver> Upload progress:Upload details
<bobweaver> 34%
<bobweaver> About 9 min. remaining...
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LI5d9Ah2Z-A
<jhodapp> bobweaver: I'll get back with you in a bit and see if we can't figure out what's going on
<bobweaver> Thanks :)
<jhodapp> np
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-17
<bobweaver> hello there I can not seem to get unity-lens-video to install no matter what I do I mean it is like 1/2 way installed I can not start the daemon everything I try I get this error Failed to own name com.canonical.Unity.Lens.Video. Bailing out.   I have gone and refreshed the everything that I could find but I still can not get any videos to show up. Not even the ones that come by default any help would be great thanks for your time
<tsdgeos> Saviq: Just added the patch to https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=672905
<bobweaver> Is there no working unity-lens-video  for 12.04 ? I can not get the dang thing to install (correctly ) No matter how many times I install it.  I get ERROR with DAEMON    Failed to own name com.canonical.Unity.Lens.Video. Bailing out.
<bobweaver>  
<bobweaver> I see the if statement in the file telling it to quit
<bobweaver> I think that this is wrong    BUS_NAME = "com.canonical.Unity.Lens.Video"
<bobweaver> line 29 unity-lens-video-daemon
<jhodapp> bobweaver: you're try to run Ubuntu TV on 12.04?
<bobweaver> so I commented out lines of "if statement"  (43-46 (daemon))
<bobweaver> I tried on 12.04 11.10
<bobweaver> 11.04
<bobweaver> right now I am on 12.04
<jhodapp> ok, the best results will be with 11.10 currently
<bobweaver> it is either I can complie unity-2d and not get lens too work
<bobweaver> or
<jhodapp> I suggest posting to the mailing list as I won't be much help to you since I didn't write any of the demo code.
<bobweaver> compile lens then unity 2d will not complie
<bobweaver> I have tried almost all the branches that dont help
<bobweaver> the trouble is that the lens will not connect to daemon or vise versea I keep reading this line
<bobweaver> # The primary bus name we grab *must* match what we specify in our .lens file
<bobweaver> where is this .lens file @o
<jhodapp> not sure
<bobweaver> my xbcd set  awesome  and correct
<jhodapp> ok, you do realize that Ubuntu TV is only a demo at this point, right?
<tgm4883> 12.04 ships with a unity-lens-video installed
<bobweaver> yup
<bobweaver> wrong lens ^^
<tgm4883> but not the tv stuff
<jhodapp> bobweaver: you literally followed these steps, one by one, on 11.10? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTV/Contributing
<tgm4883> right, but I don't think any of the video stuff has really been hammered out for the tv lenses
<bobweaver> Yes ^^
<jhodapp> on a fresh installation in a VM?
<bobweaver> yes and also on metal
<jhodapp> you shouldn't have any issues then if you followed those steps
<bobweaver> it is the com.cacincal part
<tgm4883> jhodapp, last time I followed those steps, I reported they were broken and popey told me those were completely wrong
<bobweaver> the daemon can not connect to it and the make file fails
<jhodapp> tgm4883: I've followed them twice now and succeeded
<bobweaver> in the unity-lens-video/
 * tgm4883 shrugs
 * popey wakes up
<jhodapp> lol
<popey> i dont recall telling you they were wrong
<jhodapp> bobweaver: your best bet is to ask your question on the mailing list
<tgm4883> popey, I thought it was you. If not, I blame you anyway because you are British
<popey> of course
<DonkeyHotei> no, blame canada
<tgm4883> you mean America's hat?
<jhodapp> top hat
<tgm4883> jhodapp, isn't it shaped more like a sombrero?
<DonkeyHotei> they still have the same head of state, officially
<jhodapp> tgm4883: or maybe like a chef's hat!
<tgm4883> jhodapp, a chef's hat for a chef that only cooks with maple syrup
<jhodapp> ha!
<popey> lol
<jhodapp> It's amazing any cooking gets done with all of the hockey games to attend
<DonkeyHotei> they also have curling, and we don't
<tgm4883> DonkeyHotei, I don't see the down side of that
<DonkeyHotei> hockey may be their national sport, but it's also as universal as basketball
<bobweaver> ok I am going to try this because I have followed the instructions 20 times and they do not work so I am going to install lens 1st then unity2-d and see if I can get away with it thanks for your time
<jhodapp> bobweaver: sure, np...the man you want to ask is Saviq
<bobweaver> yeah I am using his branch on 12.04 virt
<jhodapp> ok, I had troubles with that branch
<bobweaver> complied nice for me
 * popey floats off again
<jhodapp> later popey!
<jhodapp> bobweaver: we seem to have opposite results :)
<bobweaver> lol
<bobweaver> if you look on my youtube channel you can see that I can get one or the other but not both at the same time.  with lens & no unity 2d http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q1rWMnXTYw&feature=g-upl     and here it is with both you can see then lens fail     http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AQf56vFNj4&feature=relmfu
<Saviq> bobweaver, hey, sorry just got the ping from xchat, can I help you somehow? what's the issue?
<bobweaver> Hi there Saviq  it is nice too meet you
<Saviq> hey
<bobweaver> so I can not get lens daemon to work or install correctly for that matter
<Saviq> bobweaver, 11.10? not sure it'll work on 12.04
<Saviq> know for a fact it works on 11.10 ;)
<bobweaver> well it is either one or the other  )
<Saviq> trying to watch your videos but youtube errors out when I try to increase quality
<bobweaver> tried both 11.10 .12.04 and .1104
<Saviq> meaning?
<Saviq> no, 11.10
<Saviq> that's your targe
<Saviq> t
<bobweaver> cool I am reinstalling right now
<bobweaver> 11.10 that is
<bobweaver> 32 bit from Canonical  the cd is
<Saviq> eh? what's "start-ubuntutv"? are you using the PPA?
<bobweaver> nope that was script I wrote
<bobweaver> like to stop all 2d stuff and too metacity &  and then  ./ubuntutv/shell/app/unity-2d  blah blah
<Saviq> bobweaver, you should be able to run the video lens just fine with stocj unity
<Saviq> stock
<bobweaver> yes sir on 12.04
<Saviq> not on 12.04
<bobweaver> in virtual box
<Saviq> the video lens as shipped with 12.04 is something completely different
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_q1rWMnXTYw&feature=g-upl    <~~ 12.04
<bobweaver> I know I reved tha lens
<Saviq> ok got it
<bobweaver> stock lens of unity-lens-video I purged and removed 1st
<Saviq> so that did work
<bobweaver> yea but 2d would not complie
<Saviq> no, not on 12.04
<bobweaver> Saviq,  2d compiles great with your branch for me at least
<bobweaver> 12.04 ^^
<bobweaver> but lens dont work :(
<Saviq> bobweaver, the merge_something branch?
<Saviq> bobweaver, that's not complete
<bobweaver> let me find it was last branch pushed ther e
<Saviq> that's only a merge of current unity-2d into ubuntutv, but there's so much changed that stuff doesn't work as expected / designed
<Saviq> it wasn't fixed properly
<Saviq> so just go with 11.10 and lp:ubuntutv
<bobweaver> ahh thanks will do for the next one that I am going to run
<bobweaver> https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/ubuntutv/precise_merge    <branch
<Saviq> yeah that's not ready
<bobweaver> that i used for 12.04
<Saviq> so the lens is actually probably working
<Saviq> but the shell does not work as supposed to
<bobweaver> nope
<bobweaver> what is .lens file  ?
<Saviq> it's just a manifest for the lens
<Saviq> anyway, don't waste your time on 12.04
<bobweaver> that is where error is
<Saviq> yeah, APIs changed probably
<bobweaver> between that and daemon
<bobweaver> com.canicaol blah blah blah shoots errors
<Saviq> in virtualbox you'll need to install virtualbox-guest-additions, disable opengl (`gsettings set com.canonical.Unity2d use-opengl false`) and set the form factor (`gsettings set com.canonical.Unity2d form-factor tv`)
<Saviq> and disable OpenGL in virtualbox settings
<bobweaver> Thanks a ton ^^
<bobweaver> on metal ERROR
<bobweaver> joseph@joseph:/usr/libexec$ ./unity-video-daemon
<bobweaver> Failed to own name com.canonical.Unity.Lens.Video. Bailing out.
<bobweaver> I see the ifstatment that is making that happen
<Saviq> that means the other lens is actually working
<Saviq> you can check with d-feet
<Saviq> `ps aux | grep lens` ?
<bobweaver> sure
<bobweaver> $ ps aux | grep [u]nity-[l]ens- |awk '{print $11}'
<bobweaver> /usr/lib/unity-lens-applications/unity-applications-daemon
<bobweaver> /usr/bin/python
<bobweaver> /usr/lib/unity-lens-music/unity-music-daemon
<bobweaver> /usr/lib/unity-lens-files/unity-files-daemon
<bobweaver> /usr/lib/unity-lens-music/unity-musicstore-daemon
<bobweaver> the daemon can not start because of the api (i think) the address or something like that
<bobweaver> no such file's    /com/canonical/unity/lens/video   error
<bobweaver> from this line lens = Unity.Lens.new ("/com/canonical/unity/lens/video", "video")
<bobweaver> on metal 12.04 picture  http://imagebin.org/212771
<bobweaver> I have also refreshed it  like 12 times lot's of bbc info :)
<bobweaver> It is like the MAKE.am file is not getting all the info that it needs and causeing it not to build all the way IE gets to Helper Scripts and stops right after create_tmb.sh
<bobweaver> anyho thanks a ton I am starting fresh again. Is the idea to make python scripts that connect to xbcd ? and use xbcd and ubuntu tv as one  ?
<bobweaver> S|mbcd|xbmc
<bobweaver> er
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-19
<bobweaver> I got it too work !!
<bobweaver> I am now watching tng on it now
<bobweaver> I am so happy :>)
<bobweaver> how to add metadata for my videos ? thanks for your time.
<bobweaver> like cover art and descriptions ect
<rzr> hi
#ubuntu-tv 2012-05-20
<bobweaver> Hello there I am making a live  iso today I got everything kinda setup last night. Where should I push it ?
<bobweaver> ubuntu tv live iso that is
<bobweaver> questions I have 1) should i make xbmc.desktop  and xbmc.applications go away so there not in the menu of lightdm ? Is there *ANY* artwork that is for plymouth or lightdm ?
<bobweaver> if anyone know's of that artwork plz oh plz tell me because as it is right now it is just a blackbackground for lightdm I was thinking that I will use the same background that is used with the shell running.
<bobweaver> started all this on ubuntu-core
<bobweaver> I am sure that there is some bloat that might need to be taken out. but I think that it is important to get a live cd out there. Thoughts ?
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; AlanBell; imnichol; tgm4883; rsalveti; ^
<MrChrisDruif> bobweaver; I've pinged the most active/most involved people. Most have some kind of ZNC/always online account, so don't expect immediate response
<bobweaver> oh I dont but thanks a ton :)
<MrChrisDruif> No prob
<bobweaver> ill be here all night long and still have alot work to do to get this thing up and running
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, maybe LjL might know as well ^
<bobweaver> MrChrisDruif,  do you know what the s-team is or santon team ?
<bobweaver> does s-team mean santon-team ?
<MrChrisDruif> No, I don't know what the A-team is...does that count?
<MrChrisDruif> Probably
<MrChrisDruif> Woops
<MrChrisDruif> No, I don't. But I do know what the A-team is...does that count?*
<bobweaver> lol I pitty the fool who dont know what the s-team is (my bad mr t )
<MrChrisDruif> Date and time in the Netherlands: Mon May 21 00:48:15
<bobweaver> MrChrisDruif,  do you know where I can get small opensource/fsf/FOSS videos to use for samples ?
<MrChrisDruif> When I first installed Ubuntu it had a "sample" folder in ~/
<MrChrisDruif> I've removed it, but it used to contain the interview with Nelson Mandela
<MrChrisDruif> Small fsofssofsofos video
<MrChrisDruif> Otherwise try search.creativecommons.org
<bobweaver> thanks a ton
<MrChrisDruif> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=io3BrAQl3so Nice one to include
<bobweaver> I am also going to tie in myth buntu scanning thing that they have for iphones and stuff from ubuquity
<bobweaver> I will def put that video in
<bobweaver> need 4 of them for the 4  catagories if you can think of more I will put in I am alsoi going to put in a tutorial video so only 2 slots left :)
<MrChrisDruif> I've not watch this one, but might be nice? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RRymi-lFHpE
<bobweaver> too long will take up to much space
<bobweaver> I have a script that I wrote in perl that I am trying to implant but having trouble
<bobweaver> if you like here is script http://paste.ubuntu.com/998182/
<bobweaver> uses lsof too find any open/cached flash from browser and puts in video folder
<bobweaver> dose not work on youtube 100% of the time thou
<bobweaver> but for things like watchseries.eu sockshare and all them other sites it works great
<MrChrisDruif> Maybe I'll look an other time
<MrChrisDruif> Minitube?
<tgm4883> why would you put XBMC on there?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  to get scapers to work with
<tgm4883> A) what scrapers   B) can't you install the scrapers without XBMC?
<bobweaver> to gather info about movies and what not using the moviedb and also scanning from startup
<bobweaver> it also does good job of scanning -r
<tgm4883> yuck
<bobweaver> say ~/Videos/unity/local/rented
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  do you know work around ? I am all ears :)
<tgm4883> you mean to make the necessary files so UTV can read them
<tgm4883> the .nfo files
<bobweaver> yes sir
<tgm4883> popey, ping
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  after this is done I would like to also try and use your plugin for mythtv
<bobweaver> lens ^^
<bobweaver> try to intrergrate but it is just a thought
<tgm4883> so you have an ISO now?
<bobweaver> no I am getting ready to make one
<tgm4883> how are you making it?
<bobweaver> but I wanted to talk to all first to see iff there is other stuff I can include
<bobweaver> chroot making
<tgm4883> so probably the best thing would to get some sort of build script together to build the ISO
<tgm4883> that way it can be built easily by anyone at any time
<bobweaver> +1
<bobweaver> Could take the easy way out of remastersys (it is too late for debian live )
 * bobweaver use to make all the live iso images for blackbuntu kde 
<tgm4883> bobweaver, you might want to discuss this with popey, as he is suppose to be making a weekly live USB image
<bobweaver> thanks a ton tgm4883
<bobweaver> popey,  when ever you see this/wake up.  let me know what you think and if we can work together :)
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  do you know if there is the boston branch working on this ?
<MrChrisDruif> When did popey join this channel (and as op?)
<tgm4883> bobweaver, IDK
<MrChrisDruif> Might be an interesting read? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<bobweaver> that is where I learned to make iso MrChrisDruif
<bobweaver> well there and many other places :)
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  do you kow how mythbuntu makes there iso ?
<bobweaver> script ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, we used to have a script. AFAIK, now it's built via our preseed file
<bobweaver> sweet thanks a ton
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I would also like to say that I *would* like to help with your lens. v.soon my friend v.soon :)
<bobweaver> if you are the person that I think you are :)
<tgm4883> yes I am
<bobweaver> yeah I got it going on a box but I don't have  pci card yet (in the mail)
<bobweaver> + I have no cable :(
<tgm4883> I haven't worked on it in a few days. Writing this testcard app first
<bobweaver> v.cool keep up the great work !
<bobweaver> :) back to hacking ping me if you have questions or ideas for this Thanks again everybody !
<tgm4883> bobweaver, might want to take a look at http://mythbuntu.org/wiki/developer-cheatsheet
<tgm4883> it's got a bunch of info on our ISO
<bobweaver> thanks again tgm4883  :) it is like I am turning into a skipping record  (thanks tgm4883 )
<mhall119> bobweaver: MrChrisDruif: I don't know of any plan for a separate lightdm or plymouth theme for TV, right now the effort is going to be porting the unity2d demo code to unity 3d functional code
 * MrChrisDruif was happily annotating some musicsheet in lilypond and only tried to help bobweaver get the attention he deserves...
 * MrChrisDruif happily continues
<MrChrisDruif> Date and time in the Netherlands: Mon May 21 01:47:41
<bobweaver> thanks mhall119  a ton !
<MrChrisDruif> ^_^
<mhall119> bobweaver: we're also going to be focusing on getting lenses and scopes that would be useful on a TV
<bobweaver> mhall119,  should I wait on build ?
<mhall119> bobweaver: build of what?
<mhall119> the TV code?
<bobweaver> yes
<bobweaver> I am making iso
<bobweaver> I have built TV on ubuntu-core
<mhall119> I think that would be helpful, even if we're going to have to port most of that code
<mhall119> certainly having an updated ISO of our progress would be a huge benefit
<bobweaver> I am also making armel one but that is later this week (joseph/me) need  more hardware
<bobweaver> I have hacked the crap out of the broadcom stuff that is in tivo
<bobweaver> tryied to install to that board did not work :(
 * bobweaver back to hacking if you can think of anything that is a good idea to go into iso plz ping me and I will get right back to you :) 
<tgm4883> mhall119, do we know how remote controls will interface with it yet?
<tgm4883> I'm working on the testcard app, and trying to make it super easy to control.
<bobweaver> mhall119,  one last question before I go back to hacking.  should I upload iso to lp too the s-team ?
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-14
<tgm4883> mhall119, any reason I should ask for a membership renewal in ~ubuntu-tv
<mhall119> I didn't realize memberships expired on that team
<jhodapp> mhall119, yeah, mine is expiring as well
<mhall119> go ahead and renew, I don't know when things will pick up from Canonical's side though
<jhodapp> mhall119, it actually needs you or Will to renew (or so it seems)
<tgm4883> mhall119, yep, it needs an admin to do it
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-15
<tgm4883> lol, everyone on ~ubuntu-tv expired except mhall119
<tgm4883> I'm pretty confident that means we can assign all the work to mhall119 now
<mhall119> I'm not actually an admin on that team
<tgm4883> mhall119, yea you are
<tgm4883> mhall119, oh wait, it's https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-tv-developers
<mhall119> tgm4883: ah, that one I am an admin on
<mhall119> you guys are all renewed indefinitely
<mhall119> can't get away that easily :)
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-16
<bobweaver> ping tgm4883  would you like to try out the frontend that I have been working on ?
<tgm4883> bobweaver, for ubuntu touch?
<bobweaver> desktop and touch
<tgm4883> bobweaver, Do I need to test both? I don't have touch on any devices right now
<bobweaver> but one has to have ubuntu sdk installed as that is the only theme that is on there
<bobweaver> no you can just test on desktop
<tgm4883> Yea I can test those if you send me the info I'll test it when I get home
<bobweaver> I need to make more themes and order the schedual and what not
<bobweaver> the theme that is in there is for Ubuntu touch and that is the only reason sdk is needed once I make a qt theme then no need for ubuntu sdk unless one wants to install that theme to the frontend
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  code is here https://code.launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+junk/myth-remote
<bobweaver> I will make a video and post here in like a hour
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-17
<bobweaver> ping tgm4883  you up yet ?  I was wondering if you would talk to me about the themeing of mythtv the xml files mainly. I am thinking about taking them and using them to render different themes to the frontend that I am writing, this would make it so that all myth themes can be made for my app also . what do you think ?  also what is up with the spacing and what not in the xml files ?
<bobweaver> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iICvjfxT4A
#ubuntu-tv 2013-05-18
<tgm4883> bobweaver, sorry had a really busy day today
<bobweaver> that is cool dude I have also tbh
<tgm4883> so what do you want to know about the xml files?
<bobweaver> Well I had two ideas for that one would be jsut to make new xml files and use them to create the themes. Or To use the xml files that are there and run some sorta script on them that will display the themes that way
<bobweaver> so learning about the themes and which way I want to go.
<bobweaver> hang on friend is here
<tgm4883> bobweaver, how much of the theme do you want to replicate?
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  sorry about that friend is now gone
<bobweaver> the whole thing
<bobweaver> or condence things so that they make sense
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I suppose you'd only want to show recordings and videos
<bobweaver> IE like lens there should be options to filter and grab recordings and videos
<bobweaver> I also have schedual
<tgm4883> bobweaver, ok
<tgm4883> bobweaver, so you just want to use the XML files that currently exist then?
<bobweaver> stuff to play with frontends and capture cards
<bobweaver> yeah
<bobweaver> that is what I was thinking use the files (xml) to read the listmodels/gridViews/Listviews
<tgm4883> bobweaver, that sounds good
<bobweaver> that or making new ones that are from the old ones
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  here are the things that I have run into that I do not like
<tgm4883> ideally you can use the same ones mythfrontend uses
<bobweaver> +1
<tgm4883> then you get all of the current themes for free :)
<bobweaver> just run a script and it makes the theme
<bobweaver> correct
<bobweaver> I have some stuff set up for this
<bobweaver> but there are things that are driving me nuts
<bobweaver> Example: base.xml
<tgm4883> ok
<bobweaver> sets stuff by like 1920 ect
<bobweaver> I use QT.Window
<tgm4883> yep
<bobweaver> which it can read the screen size and fit to that
<tgm4883> sec, let me pull a theme up
<tgm4883> so that isn't what that number is for
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675837/
<bobweaver> lines 46 - 55
<bobweaver> transparent text
<bobweaver> so one can not see it but one can still read it
<bobweaver> IE lines 10 --13
<tgm4883> ok so lets discuss base.xml resolution first
<bobweaver> kah
<tgm4883> that is probably named inappropriately
<tgm4883> it's not the resolution that it works on
<tgm4883> it's the resolution it was designed for
<tgm4883> and that translates to the other xml files
<tgm4883> so lets say a theme is set for 1920x1080
<bobweaver> right
<bobweaver> base.xml that I have been using
<bobweaver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5675841/
<tgm4883> we might set a box at 500x300 that is 100 wide and 50 tall
<tgm4883> so if you display that on a screen that is half the size (eg. 960x540), then the box is going to be at 250x150 and be 50 wide and 25 tall
<tgm4883> that number in base.xml is set to the rest of the coordinents in the other files all make sense
<tgm4883> and then mythfrontend knows the actual screen size and does the conversion
<bobweaver> I see
<bobweaver> cool
<tgm4883> a theme made for 1920x1080 will work at any resolution (and look the same at any resolution), as long as the aspect ratio is the same
<tgm4883> IDK what happens if the aspect ratio is different. It will still work, but I'd imaging it would add black bars
<bobweaver> coorect esp for something that is like 5:4
<tgm4883> yep
<tgm4883> quick clarification, that resolution is set in themeinfo.xml
<bobweaver> so I can fix all that I just need to read the base.size and convert it to match the Window Info
<tgm4883> yes
<bobweaver> want to set up some time this weekend for a ghangout
<bobweaver> or next week ?
<tgm4883> is you can do that without running a script, I can show you where to check for theme updates
<bobweaver> I am booked at night time (work)
<tgm4883> tomorrow is probably the best time
<tgm4883> I've got a bit of work on sunday
<bobweaver> cool
<bobweaver> what time is best (your time ) tomorrow ?
<tgm4883> I think anytime, but I'd want to check with my wife first. She's doing something for part of the day so I'll have that time free
<tgm4883> she's not here now though
<bobweaver> cool give me a ping or pm after you talk with her
<tgm4883> will do
<bobweaver> I just think we could breeze through this if chat f2f
<tgm4883> bobweaver, did you do a bunch of work to get our theme into that video?
<tgm4883> or did it mostly come over easily?
<bobweaver> no
<bobweaver> No I have com-pon-its set up
<bobweaver> real easu
<bobweaver> easy *&
<tgm4883> cool
<bobweaver> I have the full thing now well menus took 3 hours
<bobweaver> myth tv theme
<bobweaver> I will make a quick video but there all on loaders
<tgm4883> so there are 3 files that you can guarentee each mythtv theme will have  http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/MythUI_Theme_Development#Required_MythUI_Theme_Files
<tgm4883> the rest are optional
<bobweaver> cool
<tgm4883> optional meaning mythfrontend has a default layout for them
<bobweaver> sure thouse are the things That I just do not know
<bobweaver> ok Up loading video
<bobweaver> Uploading your video. 27 minutes remaining.
<bobweaver> I always cut that in half
<bobweaver> mkv's take so long to upload but I have to say vokoscreen is the shit
<bobweaver> uses ffmepg and never crashs nor frezzes
<bobweaver> screencast7
<bobweaver> Uploading your video. 18 minutes remaining. Your video will be live at: http://youtu.be/5n79Jg8lg1M
<bobweaver> it si at 50 %
<bobweaver> Full link http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5n79Jg8lg1M
<bobweaver> 87%
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  also other Ideas are making "theme Wizards" that people can in qtcreator press new-->project-->mythtv-theme   and it will amke a default stock Like making a mythtv version of qtcreator
<bobweaver> just a bunch of plugins ^^
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I'll be ready in about 10 minutes if you are
<bobweaver> Hey tgm4883  I am just waking up now I got called into work last night at 3 am
<tgm4883> bobweaver, I'm ready now
<bobweaver> cool let me just make some coffee
<bobweaver> ok tgm4883  making the hangout now
<bobweaver> oh tgm4883  one last question where is the latest (stagging or whatever) repo on git or where ever of Myth ?
<bobweaver> both front and backend
<tgm4883> https://github.com/MythTV/mythtv
<bobweaver> thanks
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  just to give a heads up on progress I was able to plugin the data from the xml files and am now making the plugin for themes
<bobweaver> tgm4883,  I am also taking all the themes from qtmediahub and inserting them into the app along with my salvaged ubuntu tv code
<bobweaver> I am not happy at all with the way that the Ubuntu SDK theme came out so I am going to re-write it but would like to find some help with the design
<bobweaver> as I am a horrible designer but I am also not in the mood 90 % of the time to deal with flakes/people that only want to see there design and do not want to mold to the developers issues
